# '17 IN PG Cooper Neese (10/9/2017)



## Jason Svoboda

*Point Guard*
Cloverdale (IN) Cloverdale
*AAU: *Indy Hoosiers

*Ht:* 6'3" | *Wt: *170 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State will visit Cooper Neese at Cloverdale tomorrow. Neese looks to lead state Cloverdale to a great run in class. Go Hoosiers— Indy Hoosiers (@Indyhoosiersbba) September 24, 2014


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2017 6'3 SG Cooper Neese -Indy Hoosiers/ Cloverdale HS will attend Workout at Indiana State Univ on thursday. Go Hoosiers!— Indy Hoosiers (@Indyhoosiersbba) October 7, 2014


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Was pressing hard the entire game and really never got into a flow vs. North. 

He shot and missed, shot and missed some more and that was really it. He forced a lot and he turned the ball over - it was an underwhelming performance to say the least! 

But as with this entire class - the kid is young and will only
get better! From what I understand he is a lot better player than North made him look. North will do that to a kid.


----------



## krwilson2

Are we working this kid currently?  Local products have done well - and with Rady as his coach, there might be a smooth transition.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Saw he has an Evansville offer


----------



## Bluethunder

Offered by the staff today on an unofficial visit.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*'17 IN PG Cooper Neese*

To Butler. Good for him. When you recruiting against the likes of Butler and you get beat by them and a recruit signs a few days later.

Punch in the D.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Butler is the "new" Indiana taking the place of the "old" Indiana when it concerns in-state recruits. If Butler wants them, Butler gets them.  Why not ??


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BlueSycamore said:


> Butler is the "new" Indiana taking the place of the "old" Indiana when it concerns in-state recruits. If Butler wants them, Butler gets them.  Why not ??



I saw the kid play many games in the Pizza Hut Classic last year and he was in over his head. He didn't do anything at all... 

That being said from everything I heard had a really good summer and playing against quality competition.


----------



## BlueSycamore

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I saw the kid play many games in the Pizza Hut Classic last year and he was in over his head. He didn't do anything at all...
> 
> That being said from everything I heard had a really good summer and playing against quality competition.



Most Butler recruits get better every season and don't crash & burn in their senior season.


----------



## Southgrad07

Transferring from butler already...go get em Lansing!


----------



## pbutler218

Southgrad07 said:


> Transferring from butler already...go get em Lansing!



Yes PLEASE!!! He is a shooter that we have lacked for some time. Weren't we on his final college list before he chose Butler?? I wonder if he follows Holtmann to Ohio State though??


----------



## chaddog

we have a scholly for this year. He would have to sit this year, as I assume he enrolled and started classes. Don't think he could play in the big ten


----------



## Gotta Hav

Watch him go to Evansville where he'll be a thorn in our side!


----------



## Southgrad07

Gotta Hav said:


> Watch him go to Evansville where he'll be a thorn in our side!



He won't win anything there...but yes, he would put up a ton of points


----------



## meistro

Any word on why he's transferring already?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I think (not positive) If he transfers prior to the next semester then he could play by mid to late December. Only so many schools with options at this point in time. This actually sets up quite well for us - I'd say we'd be in a prime position to land him. That said, Ball State also has one open from my understanding so throw them into the mix.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> Any word on why he's transferring already?


 
Could be a lot of things... don't forget there was a coaching change. Maybe he doesn't like the new staff? Maybe they're changing the offense away from what he was comfortable with? Maybe he was over recruited? Maybe he doesn't like the school?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Article from the Butler beat writer:

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...-1008-cooper-neese-transfer-butler/744029001/


----------



## Gotta Hav

Wow.  Of the hundreds of players that leave programs every year, it is pretty much done in silence. Reference: Laquarious Page as just one example.  He left, and that was it.

The Head Coach doesn't comment, and the players don't either....and if they do, the news media doesn't help carry the trash to the curb.

http://www.news-sentinel.com/sports...it-obviously-doesnt-fit-with-bulldog-program/

What is the point in throwing the player under-the-bus like this?  I don't get it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> Wow.  Of the hundreds of players that leave programs every year, it is pretty much done in silence. Reference: Laquarious Page as just one example.  He left, and that was it.
> 
> The Head Coach doesn't comment, and the players don't either....and if they do, the news media doesn't help carry the trash to the curb.
> 
> http://www.news-sentinel.com/sports...it-obviously-doesnt-fit-with-bulldog-program/
> 
> What is the point in throwing the player under-the-bus like this?  I don't get it.



Local kid that got a lot of pub prior to ever playing a game - this one stings. They are a prideful bunch and they lost another head coach and now a player. He’s honestly probably a better fit at a high mid major program anyway. Not defending the article or anythig anyone is saging but Butler gets as much pub from the state media outlets as IU or PU anymore.


----------



## Southgrad07

Damn that article reeked of bitterness...come on home coop!


----------



## skdent1414

He had to have an exit strategy in place to leave mid season like this. In my mind there is no chance that he just up and left on a whim. He had to have contact from another coach/program with offer in mind. With us having a scholarship available maybe the stars will align. This will be interesting to follow.


----------



## blueblazer

skdent1414 said:


> He had to have an exit strategy in place to leave mid season like this. In my mind there is no chance that he just up and left on a whim. He had to have contact from another coach/program with offer in mind. With us having a scholarship available maybe the stars will align. This will be interesting to follow.



Could be wrong....but I don't think any other coach could, or should, talk to him till he receives a release so IF a coach was talking to him there could be trouble brewing


----------



## Bluethunder

Can't recall another time a player we recruited announced he was transferring and the Trib Star wrote an article about him possibly coming to State.

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_d40e03a0-bef3-52de-92f0-4a8f01a8963a.html


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

blueblazer said:


> Could be wrong....but I don't think any other coach could, or should, talk to him till he receives a release so IF a coach was talking to him there could be trouble brewing



No I bet that never happens in the NCAA... I think they got bigger concerns in the NCAA right now than a player talking to a coach prior to being released.


----------



## treeman

Bluethunder said:


> Can't recall another time a player we recruited announced he was transferring and the Trib Star wrote an article about him possibly coming to State.
> 
> http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_d40e03a0-bef3-52de-92f0-4a8f01a8963a.html



Yup, there seems to be some "smoke" around Neese. and usually where there is smoke there is....


----------



## TreeTop

treeman said:


> Yup, there seems to be some "smoke" around Neese. and usually where there is smoke there is....



Earth?


----------



## TreeTop

treeman said:


> Yup, there seems to be some "smoke" around Neese. and usually where there is smoke there is....



Wind?


----------



## TreeTop

Gotta Hav said:


> Wow.  Of the hundreds of players that leave programs every year, it is pretty much done in silence. Reference: Laquarious Page as just one example.  He left, and that was it.
> 
> The Head Coach doesn't comment, and the players don't either....and if they do, the news media doesn't help carry the trash to the curb.
> 
> http://www.news-sentinel.com/sports...it-obviously-doesnt-fit-with-bulldog-program/
> 
> What is the point in throwing the player under-the-bus like this?  I don't get it.



The funniest thing I find about this article, is that Ft. Wayne appears to have a Butler beat writer?

Granted, I extremely seldom read the Ft. Wayne News Sentinel, so maybe I'm just not in the know....but is this the case, that Tom Davis covers or writes about Butler basketball a lot?   Seemed pretty random to me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> Earth?





TreeTop said:


> Wind?


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


>



Thank you, one of my favorite groups. Amazing in concert. Just saw them again this past summer. And for those Bob &Tom fans, imagine Floyd the trucker calling in about how he's enjoying the Earth, Wind and Fire program.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I think (not positive) If he transfers prior to the next semester then he could play by mid to late December. Only so many schools with options at this point in time. This actually sets up quite well for us - I'd say we'd be in a prime position to land him. That said, Ball State also has one open from my understanding so throw them into the mix.


Not sure that is the case. I believe NCAA hoops has the hard fast  one year in academic residence rule so he wouldn't be eligible until this time next year which makes it important for him to pick a school ASAP so he'll be eligible for opening day of next year.  At least that is how I understand NCAA rules.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not sure that is the case. I believe NCAA hoops has the hard fast  one year in academic residence rule so he wouldn't be eligible until this time next year which makes it important for him to pick a school ASAP so he'll be eligible for opening day of next year.  At least that is how I understand NCAA rules.



Yeah I think my information was inaccurate.


----------



## Southgrad07

Todd golden on Twitter

Not official by way of ISU, but strong indications that Cooper Neese will be enrolling at Indiana State.


----------



## treeman

the butler board just to get an idea of what they have/had to say about the kid: https://butlerhoops.com/forum/index.php?threads/cooper-neese-2017-shooting-guard.1125/page-25


----------



## Southgrad07

Couple articles on him in the past...After reading the first story about him being an outdoorsman I can already tell  he will be SSOM favorite player..

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...r-recruit-cooper-neese-born-bulldog/97847980/

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...-what-cooper-neese-means-cloverdale/99064100/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Recruiting is TOUGH. Make sure you really know the coach and are REALLY wanted bf committing. Talk to players thoroughly and do research!— Indy Hoosiers (@Indyhoosiersbba) October 9, 2017


----------



## Southgrad07

Sounds like butler won't be getting any UA Indy hoosier players for awhile


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Couple articles on him in the past...After reading the first story about him being an outdoorsman I can already tell  he will be SSOM favorite player..
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...r-recruit-cooper-neese-born-bulldog/97847980/
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...-what-cooper-neese-means-cloverdale/99064100/



I'm just waiting for Jason to drop the "Butler" next to his name.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> Wow.  Of the hundreds of players that leave programs every year, it is pretty much done in silence. Reference: Laquarious Page as just one example.  He left, and that was it.
> 
> The Head Coach doesn't comment, and the players don't either....and if they do, the news media doesn't help carry the trash to the curb.
> 
> http://www.news-sentinel.com/sports...it-obviously-doesnt-fit-with-bulldog-program/
> 
> What is the point in throwing the player under-the-bus like this?  I don't get it.



FWIW the guy who wrote this article (Tom Davis) is a Butler alum and clearly a blow hard (being as nice as possible with that assessment).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

No idea how to enhance that now that we don't have taptalk it's really hard to upload photos. I feel like I'm in the stone age trying to explain what I just posted. Basically Neese liked a tweet of a former forum member saying he would do a happy dance if Neese came to ISU.


----------



## bluestreak

Who is the poster? can't read it Twitch


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I've got you, Twitch.


If Cooper Neese to ISU is true, I'll do my happy dance!!!— Brian Hopton (@btisu22) October 9, 2017



Go look at who liked the Tweet.


----------



## treeman

just sitting here, hitting refresh waiting for some news


----------



## TreeTop

treeman said:


> just sitting here, hitting refresh waiting for some news



This.


----------



## bluestreak

treeman said:


> just sitting here, hitting refresh waiting for some news



yep. me too.


----------



## meistro

This would be a real nice addition to add to a promising future roster. Good local talent in Neese and Washington, plus a renovated Hulman  Center and we might really create a little buzz.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Turning out to be another nice recruiting class with Neese.  Washington and Neese play a lot different and can compliment each other....  the Iowa addition is very nice, too....  I'm guessing Jamaal Harris is leaning to ISU... I mean BSU already has a highly touted PG or two... Kent State just got their PG.  The kid can jump... non human hops.  Neese and Harris were on Indy Hoosiers...  different age teams but I would assume they practiced together on occasion.  Very good aau teams.
Neese is in range at the HC from Normal Hall.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Cloverdale is still small town America.  I would expect Cooper to value this heritage.  It may be a better trip for family and friends to go to the Hulman Center than it is to Hinkle.  If so, I applaud his values.


----------



## Bluethunder

It's official, he is a Sycamore


----------



## meistro

Bluethunder said:


> It's official, he is a Sycamore



Wow, that's great!


----------



## Bluethunder

Cubs win, Neese signs with State,......a really, really great day all around!


----------



## Southgrad07

Key, Neese, Washington..what a potential backcourt that is! Great job Lansing and company on this one. He committed so early to butler that I honestly stopped following  his story and HS career.. now that I'm up speed I'm very impressed..

Side note: that is now 3 3 star players in the last 6 months plus Tyreke. Now we  need a big bruiser in the middle and another big wing for this class and look out!


----------



## meistro

Stinks that he loses a semester of eligibility, basically because the coach that recruited him left for another gig. I think the redshirt year will be good for him though.


----------



## Southgrad07

Yeah he won't be eligible until Dec of next year I believe. But regardless of that he will be a big addition over the next 4 years.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

6'4 Shooting G from Cloverdale has Committed to Indiana State Univ. Neese looks to be big part of Hoop plans in Terre Haute. Good luck #11 pic.twitter.com/yoZXsLLRM6— Indy Hoosiers (@Indyhoosiersbba) October 10, 2017


----------



## pbutler218

Congrats to Cooper on landing at ISU!  Look forward to watching you in blue!!


----------



## TreeTop

Welcome to ISU Cooper!


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Cooper, you have made many ISU alums and fans very happy......welcome to the SYCAMORES!!


----------



## ISUCC

Welcome "home" Cooper! We're ALL glad to have you here close by!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sometimes as a sports fan things don't fall your way. Sometimes as a coach things don't fall your way. As a Sycamore fan it seems more often than not things don't fall our way. Tonight it finally seemed to workout in our favor for a chance, based on the reaction you can tell from afar it doesn't happen this way too often. We can't say for certain how things will play out of Neese and Indiana State in the future - we can only wish him good health, cheer them on and wish for the best. 

Lansing and his staff will not get the credit they deserve on this one. They learned something from the Bryant McIntosh saga and they never got negative on Neese event after he committed to Butler. A little different set of circumstances - but still losing a local kid to another state program had to sting a little bit. Slowly but surely we might be starting to gain some ground - for our sake lets hope things are starting to fall our way! Enjoy it - doesn't happen everyday.


----------



## Bally #50

Cooper, you wanted to go somewhere where you would make an impact. I think you found your home. There are a lot of people on here that think you will as a SYCAMORE. Welcome to BLUE young man. Congrats on being a TREE!


----------



## treeman

Great News! We have a very good history with local indiana talent on the roster, I can sense some momentum with the program and it is NICE to feel that again!


----------



## ISUCC

Cooper's signing sure has given the message board a well needed boost too!


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

The last few years we have struggled to win games with the lack of a talented roster. The next few years look to have the talent, now it's time to start winning some ball games.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> Great News! We have a very good history with local indiana talent on the roster, I can sense some momentum with the program and it is NICE to feel that again!



Totally agree. It feels like our arrow is finally pointed up and the program is back and headed in the right direction. This is the most talent we've had on our roster on paper in over 5 years, at least. 

Welcome to the Sycamores, Cooper.  We couldn't be more excited to have you


----------



## BankShot

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_a4c1c2da-acf0-5243-8b42-241dbfd3f179.html

- Have we had any Cloverdale players since ROD HERVEY (50+ yrs)?

Should also help put some fans in the $tand$...along w/ winning.

Good article by SSOM's "mentor" re: some of Putnam Countie's best thru the years:

http://www.bannergraphic.com/story/2401992.html


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_a4c1c2da-acf0-5243-8b42-241dbfd3f179.html
> 
> - Have we had any Cloverdale players since ROD HERVEY (50+ yrs)?
> 
> Should also help put some fans in the $tand$...along w/ winning.
> 
> Good article by SSOM's "mentor" re: some of Putnam Countie's best thru the years:
> 
> http://www.bannergraphic.com/story/2401992.html




HAHA! Joey is reading this right now... smh


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

*Cooper Neese Transfers To Sycamore Basketball Program*

I saw in today's Indy Star that Cooper Neese, former Cloverdale star, is transferring from Butler to ISU. He is the No 7 all-time scorer in Indiana high school basketball. He averaged 27.2 points and 9.5 rebounds a game. He will be eligible second semester of the 2018-19 season.


----------



## bluestreak

Yo Bill.

Thats all we've been talking about for the last 48 hours...

try this link, my  friend:
http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?33011-17-IN-PG-Cooper-Neese-(10-9-2017)

M


----------



## treeman

Fiji Bill 72 said:


> I saw in today's Indy Star that Cooper Neese, former Cloverdale star, is transferring from Butler to ISU. He is the No 7 all-time scorer in Indiana high school basketball. He averaged 27.2 points and 9.5 rebounds a game. He will be eligible second semester of the 2018-19 season.



I literally started laughing when i read this.

Sorry Fiji, but that has been all central indiana has been talking about for 2 days now


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Fiji Bill 72 said:


> I saw in today's Indy Star that Cooper Neese, former Cloverdale star, is transferring from Butler to ISU. He is the No 7 all-time scorer in Indiana high school basketball. He averaged 27.2 points and 9.5 rebounds a game. He will be eligible second semester of the 2018-19 season.



I hadn't heard that yet - thanks Bill! Welcome back.


----------



## niklz62

treeman said:


> I literally started laughing when i read this.
> 
> Sorry Fiji, but that has been all central indiana has been talking about for 2 days now



well, that and how much a plane trip to Indy costs for the VP


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## skdent1414

To his defense that thread is not easy to find. If you are looking via iPhone you would have to click on recruiting 2017 sub thread to see it. Only reason I found it is because twitch tipped me off about it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Enjoy... Now that everything has died down a little bit! Kid can fire it.


----------



## TreeTop

Enjoy, is right.  Holy moly.


----------



## Southgrad07

Being able to catch and shoot is one thing..Being able to pull up off the dribble and do it like he did time and time again is more impressive.


----------



## treeman

Southgrad07 said:


> Being able to catch and shoot is one thing..Being able to pull up off the dribble and do it like he did time and time again is more impressive.



Yup, he created all of his shots and didn't really have to rely on teammates which does say something. Also the move at 28 seconds deserves a scholarship offer in itself.


----------



## TreeTop

Key and Neese.  We could be in store for a dynamic duo.  But first thing's first...prepare for Marian.


----------



## BankShot

Word that I hear is that he'll need serious improvement @ the OTHER end of the court.  However I'm confident that THIS is easier to teach than putting the ball in the hole. Since he'll likely RS, he'll have ample opportunity to gain strength,stamina and perceptive "D" skills prior to stepping into the World of Div I hoop.


----------



## bluestreak

BankShot said:


> Word that I hear is that he'll need serious improvement @ the OTHER end of the court.  However I'm confident that THIS is easier to teach than putting the ball in the hole. Since he'll likely RS, he'll have ample opportunity to gain strength,stamina and perceptive "D" skills prior to stepping into the World of Div I hoop.



He won't redshirt since he won't be eligible until Jan 2018


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bluestreak said:


> He won't redshirt since he won't be eligible until Jan 2018



Yeah we've been calling it a redshirt (at least I have) since he has to sit out this year but it's not a redshirt at all. This is actually very important since Neese has some medical history - having that in his back pocket might be good.


----------



## treeman

BankShot said:


> Word that I hear is that he'll need serious improvement @ the OTHER end of the court.



He appears to be a + athlete so he should be able pick up on the defensive end especially with a full year to adapt to D1. 

Also we just endured a couple years of our "sharp shooters" not being as athletic, terrible on defense, and not nearly as good on the offensive end. Neese will be fine, remember he is a freshman.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yeah we've been calling it a redshirt (at least I have) since he has to sit out this year but it's not a redshirt at all. This is actually very important since Neese has some medical history - having that in his back pocket might be good.



Ya, that meniscus tear & rehab can be deceptive...good point.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> good point.



That must have been tough for you. I'm going to have Jason pin this post, I didn't know you had it in you.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> That must have been tough for you. I'm going to have Jason pin this post, I didn't know you had it in you.



Not really...I had the very same surgery last December, so I was using my RECENT personal experience. I know this must hurt your ego...smh.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> Not really...I had the very same surgery last December, so I was using my RECENT personal experience. I know this must hurt your ego...smh.



Wait what the what? You lost me.


----------



## BankShot

bluestreak said:


> He won't redshirt since he won't be eligible until Jan 2018



You mean Jan. 2019...

https://www.bigeastcoastbias.com/20...ooper-neese-indiana-state-basketball-transfer


----------



## bluestreak

BankShot said:


> You mean Jan. 2019...
> 
> https://www.bigeastcoastbias.com/20...ooper-neese-indiana-state-basketball-transfer



Yep.


----------



## TreeTop

Might as well make it that much more accurate...

Dec. 18th, 2018.


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

Sorry, but happy to create some laughs


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

Thank you. Before I added it, I did not see anything about it.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Cooper Neese Transfers To Sycamore Basketball Program*






Indiana State Basketball head coach Greg Lansing announced today (Oct. 16) that Cooper Neese has transferred into the Sycamore program from Butler. Neese, who has enrolled in classes at Indiana State University, will sit out the 2017-18 season as well as the fall semester of the 2018-19 campaign before he begins play with Sycamore Basketball in December of 2018. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Article on Neese and fitting in at State.

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...363001/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> Article on Neese and fitting in at State.
> 
> https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...363001/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



Pretty good article and glad to hear he's feeling at home here.


----------



## Bluethunder

Barnes, Key, Neese, Washington, Hughes.  That is a seriously athletic, potentially high scoring group in the backcourt.  if our offensive rebounding totals go down it might be due to a lack of chances with these guys shooting and driving the ball.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> Barnes, Key, Neese, Washington, Hughes.  That is a seriously athletic, potentially high scoring group in the backcourt.  if our offensive rebounding totals go down it might be due to a lack of chances with these guys shooting and driving the ball.



The window is now. 

Yes sir. I said it on the Marian game thread, buckle up! 

JB is an emerging star. 

Key has outrageous potential. 

Cooper has unlimited shooting range. 

Hughes is loaded offensively. 

Washington although unknown has an array of abilities that will be on full display.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The window is now.
> 
> Yes sir. I said it on the Marian game thread, buckle up!
> 
> JB is an emerging star.
> 
> Key has outrageous potential.
> 
> Cooper has unlimited shooting range.
> 
> Hughes is loaded offensively.
> 
> Washington although unknown has an array of abilities that will be on full display.



You're starting to sound like me.  Be careful.  It does look pretty promising, doesn't it.  Of course, there are injuries and transfers, but I think we have some cushion built in.  Just need to get some good bigs in here; and really all they have to do is play D and rebound.  I hope all of the guards and wings are working all the time on their drives/layups and kickouts.


----------



## SycfromBirth

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/local_college_sports/isu_sports/isu-s-neese-patiently-bides-his-time/article_da1a807b-f52c-535a-81dc-620d0bbfe295.html


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm curious if there are any other cases where the NCAA has granted immediate eligibility under similar circumstances.  The odds seem very long at this point unless there has been a precedent set in other similar situations.  The only one that comes to mind recently is Braxton Beverly, but he only took summer classes and never actually practiced with Ohio State.

https://www.si.com/college-basketba...-beverly-ohio-state-nc-state-ncaa-eligibility

Neese was already practicing at Butler and the Fall semester had already begun when he officially transferred.


----------



## Gotta Hav

It would be nice to have Neese for the first half of the season, but in the long run, what is he missing, seven games?

And depending on how many games he may play in the MVC Tournament or in the NCAA Tournament in his career (which could be as high as 145 games plus, or as few as 131 games) he is looking at missing maybe 5 or 6% of all the games he may ever play at ISU.

And IMO, everyone’s energies should be on December eligibility and stop fretting about such an insignificant amount of time and games, of which won’t have any impact on how we may finish in the MVC Regular Season, or how we would end up being Seeded in the MVC Tournament.

Just let all of this early eligibility stuff in the rear view mirror and go practice, learn the plays and focus on December.

Also, I plan to be at the Hulman Center for his 1st game so that I can be first fan to yell “COOOOOP!!!” after he hits his 1ST SHOT!


----------



## BrokerZ

Gotta Hav said:


> It would be nice to have Neese for the first half of the season, but in the long run, what is he missing, seven games?
> 
> And depending on how many games he may play in the MVC Tournament or in the NCAA Tournament in his career (which could be as high as 145 games plus, or as few as 131 games) he is looking at missing maybe 5 or 6% of all the games he may ever play at ISU.
> 
> And IMO, everyone’s energies should be on December eligibility and stop fretting about such an insignificant amount of time and games, of which won’t have any impact on how we may finish in the MVC Regular Season, or how we would end up being Seeded in the MVC Tournament.
> 
> Just let all of this early eligibility stuff in the rear view mirror and go practice, learn the plays and focus on December.
> 
> Also, I plan to be at the Hulman Center for his 1st game so that I can be first fan to yell “COOOOOP!!!” after he hits his 1ST SHOT!



I agree that in the broad scheme of things, we're not talking about a big percentage.  I also agree that the conference record is the only thing that's going to matter for us for the foreseeable future.  But, if it's possible I'd rather have Neese with those 5-7 games under his belt before just jumping right into a long trip to Hawaii and MVC play shortly thereafter.  

Neese hasn't played organized basketball in what could be nearly 2 years by the time he steps on the court.  He's going to be rusty.

Also...who's "fretting" about this?  The only reason we're talking about it is because of the article that came out yesterday.  It's the longest of shots that this even happens, and I don't think anyone other than our compliance officer is putting any real time into it.


----------



## SycfromBirth

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/local_college_sports/isu_sports/isu-still-hoping-for-good-news-on-neese-ncaa-appeal/article_7001768a-6358-5648-ba1d-c0faedc96c24.html


----------



## Bluethunder

Request denied by the NCAA.  Will make his debut in December.

Poor decision by the NCAA, but what is new.  Kid has sat out a year, never played a second for his previous team, and has caught up in the classroom and is on track academically.  Not sure what purpose is served by having him sit out until December.

I'm sure if he would have transferred to Kansas, Duke or UCLA the NCAA would have been ok with him playing now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Request denied by the NCAA.  Will make his debut in December.
> 
> Poor decision by the NCAA, but what is new.  Kid has sat out a year, never played a second for his previous team, and has caught up in the classroom and is on track academically.  Not sure what purpose is served by having him sit out until December.
> 
> I'm sure if he would have transferred to Kansas, Duke or UCLA the NCAA would have been ok with him playing now.



I'd be interested to see metrics on the number of waivers requested, how many were granted, etc.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'd be interested to see metrics on the number of waivers requested, how many were granted, etc.



Would it prove what we already know or further piss me off?? 

The NCAA is a farce - one of the most ridiculous organizations on planet earth. They think they have the best interest of student athletes, education and the integrity of the sports the preside over. I'm not sure they really do a good job at anything but looking out for the NCAA and making sure that they make money. 

This is a billion dollar organization deciding that some kid in Terre Haute, Indiana that never played a single game at Butler (who by the way advocated for his instant eligibility) be deemed ineligible. If that doesn't piss you off and give you a clear understanding of who and what the NCAA is then I can't help anyone understand. What the NCAA would want you to know is how much of that money is actually filter back to it's member institutions - be mindful that all member institutions (as has been uncovered here in this very thread) are not created equal... If you believe or have faith in the NCAA to do what is best for student athletes or Indiana State for that matter then you should put your faith in - well other things...

Said billion dollar agency decides that it's not fair, not good for the sport, against the rules for Cooper Neese to be immediately eligible. If I'm Cooper Neese I go ahead and tell Greg Lansing and Indiana State - sounds good, I will see you in a few months when I'm eligible again. Why should he practice and put his health on the line if the NCAA can't accommodate this simple request? To be a good teammate? F-that. If everyone else can look out themselves then so should he or anyone else that finds themselves in a similar circumstance.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Would it prove what we already know or further piss me off??
> 
> The NCAA is a farce - one of the most ridiculous organizations on planet earth. They think they have the best interest of student athletes, education and the integrity of the sports the preside over. I'm not sure they really do a good job at anything but looking out for the NCAA and making sure that they make money.
> 
> This is a billion dollar organization deciding that some kid in Terre Haute, Indiana that never played a single game at Butler (who by the way advocated for his instant eligibility) be deemed ineligible. If that doesn't piss you off and give you a clear understanding of who and what the NCAA is then I can't help anyone understand. What the NCAA would want you to know is how much of that money is actually filter back to it's member institutions - be mindful that all member institutions (as has been uncovered here in this very thread) are not created equal... If you believe or have faith in the NCAA to do what is best for student athletes or Indiana State for that matter then you should put your faith in - well other things...
> 
> Said billion dollar agency decides that it's not fair, not good for the sport, against the rules for Cooper Neese to be immediately eligible. If I'm Cooper Neese I go ahead and tell Greg Lansing and Indiana State - sounds good, I will see you in a few months when I'm eligible again. Why should he practice and put his health on the line if the NCAA can't accommodate this simple request? To be a good teammate? F-that. If everyone else can look out themselves then so should he or anyone else that finds themselves in a similar circumstance.



Nothing you have said is wrong, but the reason the rules are there is because multiple member schools have exploited it before it was a rule. The bigger problem is there are a lot of rules still on the books from when college sports was a different beast. The NCAA and it's rules committees are made up of member school representatives so it scratches your head how they can't get it right.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Does it being an in-state transfer  have a role in the decision?


----------



## niklz62

im surprised he even asked.  im also surprised anyone ever gets a waiver.  either make it the rule or not the rule.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Whatever. As much BS as I think this deal is I've long said that I think Neese and Williams having to sit out some early games is actually a good thing for Indiana State long term. Neese is a Freshman and has never played a full season of D1 Hoops - he's going to see the floor quite a bit and that "Freshman wall" becomes a real thing for some players. Cutting a forth of his season out might hinder his early development a bit - but looking toward the latter half of the schedule into the conference tournament I actually think a little less wear and tear on a few of these guys isn't a terrible thing.


----------



## Daveinth

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Whatever. As much BS as I think this deal is I've long said that I think Neese and Williams having to sit out some early games is actually a good thing for Indiana State long term. Neese is a Freshman and has never played a full season of D1 Hoops - he's going to see the floor quite a bit and that "Freshman wall" becomes a real thing for some players. Cutting a forth of his season out might hinder his early development a bit - but looking toward the latter half of the schedule into the conference tournament I actually think a little less wear and tear on a few of these guys isn't a terrible thing.



I agree with you 100% it is not like our chances at an NCAA berth is at at stake we all know and agree that the only way this team would make the Tournament is by winning the conference tournament so does it really matter that he is playing d-2 competition in November?


----------



## BrokerZ

By the time Neese finishes his senior season, this will all be an after thought.  I feel bad for him because when he does lace them up officially at TCU or in Hawaii it'll be nearly 2 years since he last played organized basketball.  He's paid his dues.

I also just anxious to see him play, so selfishly I'd rather have him all year...even if the games don't really matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Whatever. As much BS as I think this deal is I've long said that I think Neese and Williams having to sit out some early games is actually a good thing for Indiana State long term. Neese is a Freshman and has never played a full season of D1 Hoops - he's going to see the floor quite a bit and that "Freshman wall" becomes a real thing for some players. Cutting a forth of his season out might hinder his early development a bit - but looking toward the latter half of the schedule into the conference tournament I actually think a little less wear and tear on a few of these guys isn't a terrible thing.



 I didn't agree with your whole opinion on Neese closing up shop until Dec. 16th lol... but I agree with you here. To your early point, it's not like Neese has proven himself at this level or at the practices I've seen that he is head and shoulders above the other starting guards on the team..So he needs all the reps he can get for his own good and to claim a starting spot. I might feel a bit different if say we were talking about a former all big east player or even proven starter at that level.  


But here I think you are spot on. That FR wall is real for a lot of guys and I also think the starter/6th man game reps Washington and Hughes get early in the year will be beneficial down the line come valley season for our depth. Also those two won't have a chance to bitch and moan if they aren't in the rotation come Feb. because they had the first two months with starter type minutes to prove what they could bring to the table.

Oh and the NCAA is most certainly hypocritical and inconsistent in everything they do...Look within our own conference this year. Trae Berhow had a terrific FR year at Pepperdine last season...Coach was fired and he wanted to be closer to home to his sick grandpa. He applied for immediate eligibility and it was granted at UNI. Craziest part is he is from Minnesota not Iowa...So Neese sits a 1 1/2 seasons when he never even went to an official practice at Butler..Meanwhile a kid who played all last year gets immediate eligibility because he has a sick relative in a neighboring state...Makes sense!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> I didn't agree with your whole opinion on Neese closing up shop until Dec. 16th lol... but I agree with you here. To your early point, it's not like Neese has proven himself at this level or at the practices I've seen that he is head and shoulders above the other starting guards on the team..So he needs all the reps he can get for his own good and to claim a starting spot. I might feel a bit different if say we were talking about a former all big east player or even proven starter at that level.



It's more of a "principal of the matter" stance than what would be in his best interest. Obviously, it would be a pretty selfish thing if a player was even allowed to get away with such theatrics - I don't think it would put him in very good standing with the staff, his teammates or fans. If it was my son I probably wouldn't pass along such advice... 

My point is - at some point college athletes need to look out for themselves. His case for eligibility in this case was pretty solid - he hadn't participated in a single official practice, Butler granted his release, Butler endorsed his waiver to become eligible - if the NCAA looks at this case and says we think your still ineligible. I don't think it's that big of a reach for a player to say okay fine - then I will focus on my health, my education, my time etc. etc. until I am eligible. I think college athletes have rights and I think that the NCAA has long taken advantage of those rights for their own benefit. 

But... Obviously he shouldn't seriously do that. I'm just talking.


----------



## Southgrad07

Missouri State just got two transfers who left their programs this spring/summer immediately eligible. Yet Cooper is penalized because he chose to stay at Butler for the summer (before official practice started) to give his new coach a chance...So if i'm keeping track you go through summer workouts but never play for a program who had a coaching change= 1.5 yrs out...Play multiple seasons somewhere and decide 3 months after a coaching change you want to transfer=Immediate eligibility...The NCAA is so ridiculous 

Here is the original transfer article on the PG the Bears will have.

https://www.dnj.com/story/sports/co...-johnson-dixon-thomas-transferring/706533002/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> Missouri State just got two transfers who left their programs this spring/summer immediately eligible. Yet Cooper is penalized because he chose to stay at Butler for the summer (before official practice started) to give his new coach a chance...So if i'm keeping track you go through summer workouts but never play for a program who had a coaching change= 1.5 yrs out...Play multiple seasons somewhere and decide 3 months after a coaching change you want to transfer=Immediate eligibility...The NCAA is so ridiculous
> 
> Here is the original transfer article on the PG the Bears will have.
> 
> https://www.dnj.com/story/sports/co...-johnson-dixon-thomas-transferring/706533002/



What about Mark Smith eligible at Mizzou, too. Total bullshit.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> It's more of a "principal of the matter" stance than what would be in his best interest. Obviously, it would be a pretty selfish thing if a player was even allowed to get away with such theatrics - I don't think it would put him in very good standing with the staff, his teammates or fans. If it was my son I probably wouldn't pass along such advice...
> 
> My point is - at some point college athletes need to look out for themselves. His case for eligibility in this case was pretty solid - he hadn't participated in a single official practice, Butler granted his release, Butler endorsed his waiver to become eligible - if the NCAA looks at this case and says we think your still ineligible. I don't think it's that big of a reach for a player to say okay fine - then I will focus on my health, my education, my time etc. etc. until I am eligible. I think college athletes have rights and I think that the NCAA has long taken advantage of those rights for their own benefit.
> 
> But... Obviously he shouldn't seriously do that. I'm just talking.



Bump. Look out for yourself argument still in play.


----------



## Bluethunder

Expecting consistency out of the NCAA is like expecting an intellectual discussion at a Kardashians house.  Ain't gonna get it.


----------



## ISUCC

Story coming from Gregg Doyle of the Indy Star


Working on a story on Indiana State freshman Cooper Neese, the high-scoring guard from Cloverdale. Don't have the guts to tell my bosses directly just how long this story might be. Hoping they see this tweet. #longread #columncoming #lovemybosses#what— Gregg Doyel (@GreggDoyelStar) March 4, 2019


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Put his name in the transfer portal.


----------



## meistro

Son of a gun


----------



## BrokerZ

Well, we’re now down to 0.5 mvc-caliber players left on the roster.


----------



## Just A Fan

Rec league team is gonna be suiting up for next season


----------



## 4Q_iu

meistro said:


> Son of a gun



No One Should Be Surprised.

I'm expecting a HUGE player turnover


----------



## 4Q_iu

Just A Fan said:


> Rec league team is gonna be suiting up for next season



IF Schertz is hired, maybe he brings his current LMU team with him...   that'll work out well, a dozen D2 players playing in a great Div I Mid-Major league


----------



## Bluethunder

Don’t worry guys, I still have eligibility left. We will be fine.  As long as someone can get the ball for me when it goes out of bounds. I’m getting to old to pick it up off the ground. Other than that I’m good to go.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> Don’t worry guys, I still have eligibility left. We will be fine.  As long as someone can get the ball for me when it goes out of bounds. I’m getting to old to pick it up off the ground. Other than that I’m good to go.



They'll run 2 pickets fences for you


----------



## TreeTop

4Q_iu said:


> They'll run 2 pickets fences for you


Double the opportunity to watch the paint dry.


----------



## 4Q_iu

TreeTop said:


> Double the opportunity to watch the paint dry.



Shooter Flatch never watched paint dry...


----------



## TreeTop

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370080561793003522


----------



## Bluethunder

Good for him.  That's the way to do it.  Hope he sticks around.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I thought since we are his 2nd school, he did not qualify for immediate transfer.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I thought since we are his 2nd school, he did not qualify for immediate transfer.



I think COVID has tossed most of the transfer rules out the window...

and keep in mind, in the next year or so; the kids will (likely) be able to transfer as often as Larry Brown changed coaching jobs...


----------



## bigsportsfan

He’s staying.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384651235073089536


----------



## BrokerZ

Hell yeah! Great news!


----------



## Bluethunder

Very good news!!!!


----------



## treeman

I saw Neese’s recruiting profile and “eligibility chart” on recent posts and thought the worse. This is a great surprise!


----------



## Parsons

treeman said:


> I saw Neese’s recruiting profile and “eligibility chart” on recent posts and thought the worse. This is a great surprise!


Excellent!


----------



## ISUCC

welcome back Cooper! I think you'll thrive in the new coach's offense! Great news!


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I saw the Cooper thread and held my breath until on scrolled down and saw the news. 
Would love to get a transfer with some experience in the post to help complete the roster. If Kailex can play the stretch 4, we should be really strong 2-4.


----------



## meistro

Great news


----------



## rapala

I am looking for a surprise at the 5 spot.  We maybe stronger than some think.


----------



## child

Does the new coach only have one spot left in Key does return!


----------



## sycamorebacker

child said:


> Does the new coach only have one spot left in Key does return!








						2021-2022 Eligibility Chart
					

Senior Eligibility (3) G Tyreke Key G Cooper Neese G Cameron Henry G Cam Bacote (Transferring) C Ndongo Ndaw (Transferring)  Junior Eligibility (4) G Zach Hobbs G Xavier Bledson F Kailex Stephens C Dearon Tucker F Cobie Barnes (Transferred) F Tre Williams (Transferred) F Jake LaRavia...



					sycamorepride.com


----------



## sycamorebacker

I think Coach should beg Hankins to stay.  OF course I'm saying that not knowing why he did not get PT last year.  If the reason was not physical, I would assume decision making or defense.


----------



## jben

I must admit....by all accounts C. Neese was gone......I am happy for him and the program.  Go Sycamores!!!!!


----------



## HOOPSFAN

sycamorebacker said:


> I think Coach should beg Hankins to stay.  OF course I'm saying that not knowing why he did not get PT last year.  If the reason was not physical, I would assume decision making or defense.


beg hell ... he made a big boy decision to seek a spot elsewhere & I don't see much activity on his twitter of any coach interested .... like Hale probably not really a D1 talent. Lots of players in the portal that could fill his slot.


----------



## bigsportsfan

HOOPSFAN said:


> beg hell ... he made a big boy decision to seek a spot elsewhere & I don't see much activity on his twitter of any coach interested .... like Hale probably not really a D1 talent. Lots of players in the portal that could fill his slot.


Hale's only offers listed on his Twitter are Indiana Wesleyan, Fairmount State (?) and UIndy. Good call to go elsewhere.


----------



## krwilson2

He could be 12-13ppg this year on volume alone


----------



## swsycamore

Glad to see Cooper will be back.  Hope we get the same news from Tyreke.  Wish Cooper could bring TRE back with him.


----------



## TreeTop

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390719207839571974


----------

